
Ways to Simplify 'Sign In' - jeffmiller
http://baymard.com/blog/simplifying-sign-in
======
jollojou
The article quite well describes some of the valuable features of a good login
UI.

The login page is (often) the first place a user encounter your site. If that
page creates a sense of repulsion in the user or forces him to struggle, the
user is probably left with a feeling that your site is against him. That's not
something you want.

Its not difficult nor time-consuming to implement a proper login UI. However,
surprisingly many sites don't pay enough attention to it.

~~~
kristiankh
Well said.

------
zacman85
I've often wondered this myself when designing login forms, but doesn't
identifying which field failed expose a security issue? A malicious user could
use the feedback to determine if accounts exist or not. This seems like a
concern to me.

~~~
coderdude
Half of the advice in this article is terrible. Never tell the user which
field they got wrong. Also, if you're going to allow signing in from any page
then every single page needs to be transmitted over HTTPS in order to prevent
a man-in-the-middle attack. The author really needs to think of issues outside
of plain usability before writing articles like these.

